# Find the exact center for drilling



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

This was not my original idea. I read it somewhere and decided to try it out. The method is to use a forstner bit to find the center of your workpiece so you can drill a hole using a drill press.

I made two pieces to fill in either side of our dishwasher. I needed to drill some holes for screws. However, I wanted to bore a hole 1/2 inch deep on the smaller piece and 3/4 inch deep on the bigger one so I could use 2 inch pocket screws to securely attach the filler pieces.

*Method*

My workpieces were 3/4 inch thick. I installed a 3/4 inch forstner bit in the drill chuck. Then I eased my fence up to it so that it just touched it, and locked the fence in place.

Next, I removed the 3/4 inch bit and replaced it with a 3/8 inch bit. I bored four holes into each workpiece.

Next, I removed the 3/8 inch bit and installed a 1/8 incher. Then I bored the holes completely through each piece.

That worked perfectly.

Here's some pics to go with the story.
Mike


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

MT Stringer said:


> This was not my original idea. I read it somewhere and decided to try it out.
> 
> Next, I removed the 3/4 inch bit and replaced it with a 3/8 inch bit. I bored four holes into each workpiece.


that was me...
posted here some place...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> that was me...
> posted here some place...


Well, you did good. Worked like a charm. Thanks for posting it.
Stick is the man!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

here's the original post..

http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/47860-better-holding-power.html


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Pretty slick Stick!! But Mike, i gotta ask...when you had the 3/4" forstner bit in, and knowing it was the same diameter as your work piece, couldn't you have simply chucked up a Kreg step bit (i'm guessing you have one!!) and drilled in one pass? 

I just did that with a Kreg bit Monday night to add an extension to the bottom of an old door--after i had already laid out the 3/8" and 1/8" bits to use in two passes. I definitely missed dead center by a tad, but if anyone is ever looking at the bottom of that door it will be because the upstairs floor caved in!!

earl


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

greenacres2 said:


> Pretty slick Stick!! But Mike, i gotta ask...when you had the 3/4" forstner bit in, and knowing it was the same diameter as your work piece, couldn't you have simply chucked up a Kreg step bit (i'm guessing you have one!!) and drilled in one pass?
> 
> I just did that with a Kreg bit Monday night to add an extension to the bottom of an old door--after i had already laid out the 3/8" and 1/8" bits to use in two passes. I definitely missed dead center by a tad, but if anyone is ever looking at the bottom of that door it will be because the upstairs floor caved in!!
> 
> earl


I do have a step bit but never thought about it. And I wanted a flat bottom in the hole for the pocket screws to seat on.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That's very interesting Mike , thanks! Funny how something should come as common sense yet I need someone to open my eyes . I will definitely be using this idea in the future . 
I thank you goes to Stick also as I wasn't aware that this info was available here , great advice guys


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Mike--yeah, i've been there. Wasn't meaning to impugn your thinking, after i posted that i thought it sounded kind of smart-aleck. Hope there was no offense.

Rick--not that you need encouragement to buy more stuff...but thinking about it last night, Stick's method is a great excuse to buy a forstner bit set in 1/16" increments. My set is in 1/8" steps and i just milled some 7/16" stock for a friend of mine. I've not been able to find a reason to justify the 1/16" filler bits. Until now.

earl


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

greenacres2;402732. I've not been able to find a reason to justify the 1/16" filler bits. Until now.
[/QUOTE said:


> As any woodworker/carpenter/construction guy knows. You can't use "do I need it?" as a criteria for buying a new tool. Whether or not you'll even ever use it is besides the point! For all you confused people out there, I will give you the listed reasons for buying a new tool straight from "The Man Bible" Chapter 35 Section 72 Subsection D Paragraph 23 states:
> 
> You simply buy a new tool because:
> 
> ...


----------



## phillip.c (Aug 9, 2012)

You could also draw a square on the face of the board and connect the corners. Then, as per Euclidean geometry, you now have four equal triangles which means that the altitude of each triangle (from the center intersection to the base of each triangle) are all equal. Thus, the intersection is equidistant from both faces.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Okay Phillip, if you say so. I'm with Stick. Simple is good for me.


----------



## phillip.c (Aug 9, 2012)

It sounds complicated, but at least you don't have to have a bit for every size of stock!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

phillipdanbury said:


> It sounds complicated, but at least you don't have to have a bit for every size of stock!


as long as the sides are equal lengths and square to each other...


----------

